# Cars I have owned



## USER1999 (Nov 2, 2011)

First up was an 850cc mini in maroon, shared between my sister and I. Flat out, foot to the floor and you'd see 50 mph, maybe. Maroon vinyl seats heated up to a million degrees in the sun. It had hub caps that fell off if you cornered too enthusiastically. Used to have to stop, and go find them. No easy task as the brakes were rubbish. Rust killed it in the end. Sold it for Â£20.

First car bought with my own money, a Fiesta 1.1 popular plus in red. Got knows what extras it had on it over the base model, because there wasn't much kit in it. Topped out at about 85, and took all day to get there. Had it for 9 months, then sold it on for a.....

Ford Sierra, 2.0 Ghia in white. I had huge fun in this car, pulling J turns, and doing burn outs, etc. Used to love drifting it around roundabouts. I used to get 20 mpg tops, and went every where at 100 miles an hour. Got done for speeding twice, but it should have been way more. My Dad likened being in this to low flying when he was in the air force. Every time it rained, the boot would fill up with water. Typical Ford really. Crashed it twice. Rust killed this one too, combined with never being serviced in 5 years of ownership.

Audi Coupe 2.2GT in red. Best car I ever owned. Got it two weeks before my 25th birthday, and had to wait until I was 25 to insure it. Had to plan routes to avoid speed humps, as it would ground going over a pencil. Used to get 5k miles out of a set of Pirelli P6 tyres. Fantastic seats, covered in what looked like brown carpet. Crashed this one twice too. Wrote it off coming out of a pub car park at 3 mph (the guy I hit was doing considerably more than this).

Spent the write off money on a Rover P5B 3500 V8 in blue, with a grey roof. This thing did not corner at all, and as a result was great fun to drive, especially in the wet. This was a car that made you smile, even when you weren't moving. Sat in a massive leather arm chair, listening to the V8 rumble, blipping the throttle, just to hear the noise. I love V8s. Tax exempt, but I spent so much on petrol, spare parts and welding that it would have been a lot cheaper to run something more modern. General rot killed this one due to neglect after I bought....

A 3.0 CDXi Vauxhall Carlton estate in blue. Very comfy, stupid quick for a big car, and terrible stodgy handling (well, it was a Vauxhall, what did I expect?). This had the major advantage over the Rover, in that you knew it would start when the key was turned. It actually would get me to work on time, as long as I didn't mind smelling of petrol. I spent 5 years chasing leaks, and never fixed it. 200k miles, and then in a fit of pique when the boot wouldn't lock, I kicked the proverbial out of every external panel, and had to scrap it. Looked like a mad axe man had attacked it. Wife not impressed (but not surprised either). WD40 sorted the lock out though.

Replaced with a Mercedes 300 turbo diesel estate in metallic green. Oddly it always looked either black, or blue according to the light, but never green. Handled brilliantly, and was my first car since the fiesta to get more than 20 mpg. Loved this car. Could get 3 mountain bikes in the boot, easily. It was cheap to run too. Pretty much nothing went wrong on it in 7 years + of ownership, and 200k+ miles. All the way to that final, fateful MOT. Way beyond economical repair, and rusty as only a very rusty thing can be. Sold it for Â£200, and bought the hearse.

Chrysler 300C touring 3.0CRD in black. Silly car this one. Comfy (very), fast (enough), well equipped, quiet and big. Did anyone mention big? This is huge, and ugly (in a nice way). Back to shocking handling though. Does not do corners, at all. Or parking spaces. Or car parks in general really. The boot isn't even that big (might just about get a coffin in there at a push). For all it's faults, I love it though. It has character.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Nov 2, 2011)

I've only had two, a Punto that my gran bought me and the MX5 that I currently own and have owned for nearly six years. The Mazda is not particularly fast, but it is a lot of fun around the miriad of B roads near my house. It's also quite cheap to run, reliable and much more capacious than people think. Rust is slowly appearing so will maybe get shot next spring.

No idea what I'd get next, I do fancy a Monaro though as I've got a V8 itch I need to scratch but it really isn't my type of car. It's too big, it's too heavy, it doesn't do twisties the way I like, it's too show offy and the roof doesn't come off.

Long term though has been my plan to get a Lotus Elise. It's been on the list since about 1995 when I first read about them in a magazine.


----------



## bobmac (Nov 2, 2011)

White Austin 1100
White Opel Kadet
Red Triumph Dolomite
Black Toyota Celica
Blue Toyota Corolla
Black BMW 316
Blue Volvo 360
Grey BMW 320
Black BMW 316.

9 cars in 33 years


----------



## stevie_r (Nov 2, 2011)

zastava yugo 311 - yes i know, no need to say anything
Mk3 Escort 1.6 Ghia
Cavalier Mk2 hatchback 
Orion Ghia
Mondeo
Volvo V40
BMW 320
Hyundai Coupe


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 2, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			Chrysler 300C touring 3.0CRD in black. Silly car this one. Comfy (very), fast (enough), well equipped, quiet and big. Did anyone mention big? This is huge, and ugly (in a nice way). Back to shocking handling though. Does not do corners, at all. Or parking spaces. Or car parks in general really. The boot isn't even that big (might just about get a coffin in there at a push). For all it's faults, I love it though. It has character.
		
Click to expand...

I know I've not known you long, but I really can't imagine you driving anything else! 

As for me:

R Reg Fiat Seicento - Handed down to me from my Sister, which was nice (especially since she had an E Reg Renault 5 before this! horrendous!). It was one of the bright yellow ones, and around town, everyone knew it was me, I stood out like a sore thumb. Luckily, my sister was big into music and had installed a set of Pioneer 6x9's on the back parcel shelf and a Sony Minidisc head unit. I had pretty much one of the most awesome sounding cars out of all my friends. My slight deafness was mostly contributed by listening to music far too loud in this car. It was ridiculously unsafe though, felt like it was built from aluminium and no air bags and if I'd had an accident in it, I'd probably no longer be here. But I loved it. It was a great first car. 

03 plate Renault Clio 1.2 Dynamique Billabong Edition - The first car bought with my own money (on finance) and bought because I was driving on the Motorway more and needed a bit more of a safer car than the Fiat. I bought it from new so got to choose a few optional extras which included black metallic paint, upgraded sound system (with 6 disc changed under the seat), A/C and the like. I loved it, but man was it slow. I was getting into my 20's by this point and would have loved a quicker car, but wouldn't have been able to afford the insurance so had to settle with the 1.2. This coupled with the fact that I yearned for a 182 Renaultsport Clio made me start to resent this after a couple of years. Pair this with ALOT more mileage (320 work miles a week) meant I was going to upgrade again...

54 plate Seat Toledo 1.9TDI 150bhp Sport - the love of my life (don't tell HID) for the last 6 years. Went through alot together and the upgrade from the 1.2 petrol engine to the 1.9 tuned TDI engine was what I'd always dreamed of. Never tired of driving it, though the stiff suspension got a bit tiring on longer journeys. It's now been sold to a good mate of mine having run up nearly 140k in 6 years. It was time to move on, but I miss it every day. 

10 plate Ford Mondeo Titanium Sport - Bought at just over a year old with 21k on the clock, fell in love with this car the 1st time I drove it. Yes, it's slower than the Toledo (but still has some poke) but it's ALOT more solidly built and is a joy to drive. So, so comfortable and the boot is cavernous, which is handy for the golf clubs. It came with upgraded 18" alloys too which look awesome but not sure I'm going to look forward to replacing the tyres! Haven't found anything I dislike about the car yet, other than it's speed, but I'm sure I'll get myself some big engined fun car when I hit my mid-life crisis.


----------



## daymond (Nov 2, 2011)

This will test the memory!
Austin Ruby - lasted 2 miles -warped head
Morris 8 soft top - cable brakes all unsyncronised.
Ford Anglia 100E side valve - warped head again - scrap yard replacement even worse.
Triumph Vitesse - magic - lovely 6 cylinder engine.
Renault 16
Ford mondeo Mk1 or 2 - can't remember which
Honda Accords - 3 in all
Ford Mondeo Ghia diesel - current car
10 cars in 49 years and not a new one among them. ( tight old git )


----------



## CliveW (Nov 2, 2011)

bobmac said:



			White Austin 1100
White Opel Kadet
Red Triumph Dolomite
Black Toyota Celica
Blue Toyota Corolla
Black BMW 316
Blue Volvo 360
Grey BMW 320
Black BMW 316.

9 cars in 33 years
		
Click to expand...

I can beat that!  6 cars in 38 years of motoring. 
1965 Austin A40 (Bought for Â£5 when I passed my test in 1973)
1974 Humber Sceptre
1979 Volvo 343
1987 VW Passat GL5 
1997 Audu A4 Quattro
2003 BMW 330

All, apart from the BMW, covered more than 150k miles before they fell foul to rust.


----------



## richart (Nov 2, 2011)

Capri 1.6   Had this for about 2 years
Capri 2.0   Less than a year as I moved to Jersey
Opel Manta 2.0  Bought it really cheap new from Belgium, and living in Jersey didn't have to pay any tax.
Capri 2.0  Bought from new and had for over 12 years until it rusted away.
Rover 220 GTI Turbo  It was my sisters Company car, got a good deal, ran it for two years and got back more than I paid.
Alfa 156  Had from new in 1998, one of the first in the country, and just completed 80,000 miles. Hopefully will last a good few years yet.


6 cars in 33 years, and two of them for over 25 years.


----------



## iku (Nov 2, 2011)

Alfa Romeo Alfasud Quadrifoglio - I got it from my old man when it was already 12 years old, all my mates were driving small new cars and nobody could keep the pace of the old banger. I considered making a classic car out of it but then moved to London and had to abandon the idea.

Mini Cooper (New) - First car I bought with my own money.

BMW M3 (New) - I went in to buy a normal 3 series and they managed to sell me the M3. Don't ask how...

Porsche 911S (Used) - I wanted a new BMW and saw it there among the partially exchanged cars. Ironically, the guy who gave it away bought an M3... Sold last year when the clock hit 100K.

The cars I owe now are:

Toyota Corolla Verso (New) - Guess what happened here.... yes new addition to the family.

BMW Z4 (New) - I always wanted a convertible with a metallic roof and the Z4 was perfect. Great fun to drive as well.


----------



## golfsaint (Nov 2, 2011)

Hillman Hunter (old)
Ford Fiesta (1977 r reg)
Toyota corrola sport
Ford Escort xr3i
Rover 216
Rover 214
Mazda 626
Mazda premecy(last for cars boring family)
Hyundia Coupe 2.7 
Vauxhaull Corsa VXR Arden
Vauxhall Corsa VXR Arctic(359 out off 500)

Present car RENAULT MEGANE RS250


----------



## TXL (Nov 2, 2011)

I have had quite a few cars and motorbikes since 1974 - quite scary when you list them like this!

Started with motorbikes:

Honda 50
BSA C15
Honda 175
Honda 500
Then on to cars:

Ford Anglia 105E - rusted to bits, sold it for Â£10
Ford Cortina Mk II - sold for scrap when I left to live in South Africa
VW Golf - LS? - "rented" from employer - VW
VW Golf - GTS - "rented" from employer - VW
VW Golf GTS  - "rented" from employer - VW
The above 3 Golfs were over 2 yrs as we were only allowed to keep them for 15,000 Km
Alfasud
Ford Escort
The next cars were all company cars that were kept for a max of 3 years each


Ford Orion
Vauxhall Cavalier
Ford Escort
Ford Mondeo
Rover 214
Ford Orion
Vauxhall Cavalier
Ford Escort
Ford Mondeo
Rover 214 LS
Volvo estate
Vauxhall Vectra SRi
Vauxhall Vectra V6
BMW 320D
Mercedes C220 CDi
Current car, bought when I retired. 


Audi A4 Avant


----------



## richart (Nov 2, 2011)

Surely you mean cars and motorbikes since 1954 Anthony ?


----------



## rosecott (Nov 2, 2011)

1936 Morris 8
Ford Taunus 12m
Saab 96 3-cylinder
Saab 96 V4
Saab 95 V4
Vauxhall Victor!!!!!!!
Citroen GS!!!!!!!!!
Saab 99 auto
Saab 900
VW Passat GL5
Audi 100 estate
Audi 100 saloon
VW Jetta
Toyota Avensis estate

There were probably others but the old memory is going.


----------



## gripitripit (Nov 2, 2011)

W Reg Vecta 2 litre LPG was first car I bought and owned myself

upgraded to a T Reg 2.5v6 Omega estate as I took ownership of a 9.5 st Bullmastiff

Merc 300se on a H plate.

Fiat Sciento sporting on a T plate

Ford Fiesta Van (current) R Plate


----------



## TXL (Nov 2, 2011)

richart said:



			Surely you mean cars and motorbikes since 1954 Anthony ?

Click to expand...

I am not as old as you Richard!


----------



## G1BB0 (Nov 2, 2011)

2003 (I was 32 when I passed my test) T/99 plate Fiat Brava 1.1
2005 Mondeo 2.0 TDCI 130ps version in maroon 52 plate.... loved this until I mullered it into someones arse, never felt the same after it was repaired
2008 Ford Focus C-Max 1.8 54 plate, still got this and going to keep it util it dies.

quite boring but as I use my cars for carrying kids and pootling up the m1/m6 to visit family in cumbria I aint bothered about sporty or flash. Gets my fishing gear in a treat and loads of room for golf gear, trolleys etc every weekend


----------



## Imurg (Nov 2, 2011)

Fiesta 1.1L 1979 Red
Black Mini Metro 1.3s
Fiesta 1300 Supersport
Renault 14
Ford Escort
Mini Metro - again
Opel Kadet Est
Toyota Corolla GT
Citroen BX
Fiat Tipo
Fiat Panda
Vauxhall Nova
Ford Escort - again
Rover 200
Peugeot 405
Citroen Xantia Est
Citroen Picasso x 3
VW Polo
Ford Focus
Citroen C3 mk1 x 4
Cittoen C3 mk2


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 2, 2011)

Imurg, you have had some dull cars. Lots of them.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 2, 2011)

Fiesta Ghia
Toyota Carina 2 (dads old one!)
Renault Clio Sport 180bhp
Golf GTI
Golf GTTDI
Peugot 307 TD (God only knows why!)
Ford Mondeo Titanium


----------



## Essex_Stu (Nov 2, 2011)

Derbi GPR50 
Derbi GPR50 
Kawasaki ZXR400 
Honda VFR400 Nc24 
Renault 5 GT Turbo 
Nissan 200sx 
Rover 220 turbo coupe 
Rover metro GTI MPI
Rover Metro GTI SPI 
Suzuki Swift GTI 
Vauxhall Astra GSI 
Nissan 200sx 
Ford courier van 
Vauxhall Astra Van 1.7dti 
Toyota MR2 Turbo 
BMW 318IS 
BMW 325 
Subaru Impreza WRX 
BMW 325 
Toyota MR2 Turbo 
VW Golf GTI 
Vauxhall Astra Van 2.0DTI 
Saab 9-3 Aero. 

Dont know how many that is but that is from when I was 16 until now(Im 26). Didnt have a car for a year while I saved for a house and I had the Astra van for a year and the Saab ive had for 2 years now.


----------



## brendy (Nov 2, 2011)

5 door red/pink 89 1.2 vauxhall nova hatchback. Stickers covered the rust.
1996 Seat ibiza 3 door 1.4 salsa (requested the removal of said salsa stickers before picking it up from dealer)
1999 Seat Cordoba Coupe 2.0 16v 150bhp, loved it for track days but went through heads and gearboxes frequently.
2004 Seat Leon Cupra 1.8 20vt , modified for performance (no external clues whatsoever) loved it.
2008 Skoda Octavia VRS pdtdi massive boot and very torquey, surprises a lot of supposedly faster cars too.
2003 BMW X5 4.6iS v8 powerrr! Great for getting the family about safely in all conditions.
2001 Subaru impreza WRX, all wheel drive, turbo, fantastic noise. Enough said.


----------



## RichardC (Nov 2, 2011)

Old X Reg Terracotta Ford Escort Mk3 
B Reg White Vauxhall Nova (Pimped )
J Reg Miami Blue Peugeot 205 1.9 Gti (Fantastic Car)
R Reg Reddish Blue Subaru Impreza Turbo (Pimped, LOUD, Loved it)
55 Grey Honda Civic 2.2 CDTi (Hated it)
09 Black Land Rover Freelander 2 TD4 (loved the snow )
11 Red Mini CooperD (Fun Fun Fun)


----------



## Imurg (Nov 2, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			Imurg, you have had some dull cars. Lots of them.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more.
The majority were all that was affordable/available when required.
7 of them are Driving School cars so they're never going to be fun.
Only 2 fun ones were the Fiesta Supersport and the Corolla GT. They were fun!!


----------



## alnecosse (Nov 2, 2011)

vauxhall chevette
datsun cherry
opel manta berlinetta 1.8s hatchback (all time favourite)
volkswagon golf (blew up vorsprong dorch technic my a**e)
ford escort mI
renault 9 broadway
renault 19
ford escort mII
fiat marea
citroen xantia 1.8td (comfiest car ever)
renault laguna mII
vauxhall vectra 
renault laguna mIII 2.0d   at present still never had a new car some day when my six numbers come in.


----------



## rickg (Nov 2, 2011)

Starting in 1977:
Cars:
mini
Zephyr 4
hillman Minx
Avenger
Escort
Austin Allegro 
Citroen BX Gti
Peugeot 205 (new)
Renault 25 GTX
Ford Capri
Dutton Phaeton kit car
Mondeo
Skoda (don't ask)
Vauxhall Omega
mercedes C class (new)
Mercedes E class
Mazda RX8 Kuro
BMW 3 series M sport coupe (new) (current)

Bikes:
Kawasaki KH250
Yamaha RD250
Suzuki GS500 (new)
Yamaha FZR600 (new)
Kawasaki Ninja ZX7R (new)


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 2, 2011)

The hairdresser is no more.


----------



## rickg (Nov 2, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			The hairdresser is no more.
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't get in and out of the damn thing any more.   .......plus it slowed it down having to be permanently attached to a fuel tanker!!!


----------



## Crow (Nov 2, 2011)

Mini 850 (Leaked water like nothing on earth but luckily the holes in the floor pan let it all drain out)
Ford Escort Mark 1 1300 (Great car)
MGB roadster (no power but a nice car, written off on ice)
Vauxhall chevette (written off when someone went into the back of it)
Talbot Sunbeam (ditto)
VW Polo (The door lock mechanisms broke so I used to climb into it via the hatch for the last few months)
FSO Polanez (I hoped it would have the quality of a Skoda but it was absolute junk, my wife ended up being towed into into a garage in tears after the umpteenth breakdown and buying the next car on the spot)
Mazda 323
Mini Metro
Fiat Punto
The rest are Company cars

Toyota Carina
Vauxhall Zafira
Daewoo something automatic
Ford Mondeo
Renault Laguna estate
Vauxhall Cavalier
Skoda Octavia saloon (I'll hear nothing against them)
Skoda Octavia estate (I was that happy with the first)
VW Passatt Estate (current)


----------



## TXL (Nov 3, 2011)

rickg said:



			Couldn't get in and out of the damn thing any more.
		
Click to expand...

Could that be something to do with the amount of "junk" in the car??


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 3, 2011)

TXL said:



			Could that be something to do with the amount of "junk" in the car??  

Click to expand...

More likely the ever expanding six pack.


----------



## SimonS (Nov 3, 2011)

Mini Clubman
Dihatsu van
Peugeot 205GTI 1.6
Peugeot 205GTI 1.9
Mini Clubman
Mitsubishi Colt GLX
VW Golf GTi mk 2
Lancia Y10
Citroen BX
Citroen AX GT
Vauxhall Cavalier
Rover 214S
VW Polo 1.6CL
VW Passat
Volvo S60
Renault Megane
Mazda RX-8
Mini Cooper S
Freelander Td4eGS
BMW Z4
BMW 520D


----------



## Region3 (Nov 3, 2011)

Vauxhall Cavalier Mk1.
Bought off my Dad for Â£400 after he spent Â£400 on parts for me to re-build the engine after it ran out of oil while I was driving it! Actually rebuilt the engine twice as after the first time it was put back together we found the woodruff key that was supposed to be in the crankshaft on a shelf in the garage. Sold it when I decided it felt like some fool had let oil get on the clutch while putting it back together.

Austin Allegro Estate.
Inherited from my Grandad.

VW Scirocco Mk1.
Against all the advice from my Dad. Insurance was more than the car but loved it. Only 4 gears, needed about 7k rpm to get to 100. Wrote it off on my 22nd birthday going home to get something to eat in my lunch break.

Renault 11.
Horrible but the only car my parents would be guarantors on a loan for. Near the end the red was so badly faded that I stayed behind one Saturday afternoon after work and resprayed it myself. It looked awful but I had to laugh when the salesman that sold me my next car said it looked like I'd done a good job!

Vauxhall Cavalier Mk3.
First car I had with electric windows. Nice but dull.

Renault Laguna Mk1.
Only a 1.6 and heavy so it was very slow, and it went round corners like a speedboat on springs, but it was very comfortable. Drove to Bordeaux in it and only had a bit of an ache in my knee when I got out the other end.

Vauxhall Calibra.
First car in a while that was only mine rather than shared with the missus. 2ltr Redtop engine so was quite nippy, but would get mid 40's mpg on a decent run.

Seat Leon Cupra Mk1.
The Calibra was nippy but this was quick, especially after it was remapped.

Seat Leon Cupra Mk2.
The LC was quick but this is silly, especially after........


----------



## Snelly (Nov 3, 2011)

Mini Metro
Ford Escort
Golf TDI
Golf GTI
Renault Laguna
Vauxhall Vectra
Volvo V70R
Subaru Impreza Turbo
Isuzu Trooper
Land Rover Defender (still got it)
Audi A6 Avant
Toyota Hi-Lux
Nissan Navara
BMW 520d Touring (current car)

I have also had a ZXR400, a CBR600 and a ZZR600.


I would ideally like a Bugatti Veyron, a Range Rover Autobiography, a DB5, a S65 AMG L and a Bowler Wildcat.


----------



## DaveM (Nov 3, 2011)

Started off with a Royal enfield 350, Lambbretta 250(mod years)
Lotus7
Volvo P1800 (had for 30yrs just for shows)
ford Corsair
ford Mk1 escort
Mk2 cortina
Volvo 144
Ford Orian & renault 5
BMW compact
Present cars Nissan primara SE plus. Ford mondao.


----------



## Tommo21 (Nov 3, 2011)

1x Mini
2x Nova
1x Corsa
1x Audi A4
9x VW Passat.


----------



## StuartD (Nov 3, 2011)

Tommo21 said:



			1x Mini
2x Nova
1x Corsa
1x Audi A4
9x VW Passat.
		
Click to expand...

And your car of choice is


----------



## CallawayKid (Nov 3, 2011)

Red Austin Maestro (B) - Sold it when the gearbox fell out
Silver Toyota Starlet (Y) - Sold it before it blew up
Silver Daihatsu Charade (Y) - Scraped it when the head nearly came through the bonnet after lending it to my brother
Black Vauxhall Astra GTE Mk1 (A) - Was stolen, and set alight 
Gold Ford Fiesta Mk1 1100 (Y) - Sold it to a mate that paid me Â£20 a week to pay it off
Blue Ford Orion 1600LX (F) - Water pump amongst other things were going so used it for banger racing
Black Porsche 911 Turbo Targa (A) - Owned for about 10 days as someone offered me way more than I paid for it...still wish I had it!
Maroon Ford Escort Diesel!!! (L) - This was my sensible car when I had the Porsche! Sold it to get...
White Toyota MR2 Twin Turbo Targa (M) - Too much fun!!! Sold this as new girlfriend had 2 kids...no space!
Gun Metal* Ford Focus Ghia (52) - Very sensible but still fun to drive car, sold as mileage was getting astronomical!
Gun Metal* Ford Mondeo TDCi (07) - Cracking car...still miss the Porsche!

Quite a few but I'm sure there'll be more!

It's amazing how us guys can remember each of our cars in details but not the ex girlfriends!!!

CK

*For gun metal read grey...looks cooler!!!


----------



## Aztecs27 (Nov 3, 2011)

CallawayKid said:



			It's amazing how us guys can remember each of our cars in details but not the ex girlfriends!!!
		
Click to expand...

Haha. I can even give you the number plates of mine! (cars that is, not ex-girlfriends)


----------



## MizunoGreyhound (Nov 3, 2011)

Mark II Escort, first car shared with my mom and gave my half to my bro when he was 18.
Skoda Estelle, the one with the side opening bonnet, rear engine rear wheel drive like a Porsche (in theory, sadly nothing like in practice).
Astra Estate.
Mini with a sliding vinyl sunroof (looked great with a Doberman`s head sticking out)
VW Passat
Merc C class 250D, 0-60 eventually but what a car.

Rest company cars

1 x Astra
1 x Astra Estate
3 x Cavalier
1 x Transit
2 x Escort
3 x Mondeo
2 x Vectra
1 x Nissan Primera Sport
1 x Mazda 6
1 x BMW 520 D 
1 x BMW 320D


----------



## CallawayKid (Nov 3, 2011)

Aztecs27 said:



			Haha. I can even give you the number plates of mine! (cars that is, not ex-girlfriends)
		
Click to expand...

I could even give you the approximate mileage of mine...only the cars though! 

CK


----------



## sweatysock41 (Nov 3, 2011)

Here we go then and there is sime cr*p in this list

1973 Morris Marina (in Mustard yuk!!)
1978 Chrysler Alpine (Horrid)
1981 Escort Mk3 1.3
1986 VW Golf 1.3CL
1990 Escort Mk4 1.8D (heap of cack)
1996 Rover 414i
2003 Skoda Octavia 2.0(Best of the lot)
2006 Peugeot 407 2.2HDi 170 Sport


----------



## RGDave (Nov 3, 2011)

Started off with Fords and Vauxhalls....(3 Escorts, 1 Cavalier, 1 Nova)

Saw the light and went Japanese only from 1997-2005

Corollas/Celicas/Carina/Camry - all Toyota

Honda Integra/Accord coupe.

In 2001 bought a Mitsubishi Galant estate -still got it.
In 2005 a BMW 320d estate - still got it
In 2007 a Ford Puma.....guess what.....

I loved the Celicas (GTs) and the Accord coupe (2.2 vt), both of which were great at speed. Neither can beat the Ford Puma around town and back roads.....


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Here we go:

1998 Citroen Saxo 1.1l
1997 Ford Fiesta 1.4l
2003 Mini Cooper 1.6l
2004 Renault Clio Sport 182 2.0l

All of those since passing my test in 2004.


----------



## DCB (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, here goes,

Mini 
Renault 4
Fiat Panda
Fiat Uno
Ford Escort 1.4LX
Then moved into the company car world and had the following
Vauxhall Cavalier x4
Ford Mondeo x4
VW Passat
and back into reality owning a car again after 20 years !
Citroen Xara Picasso
Citroen C5

A bit of an eclectic mix really


----------



## Robobum (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh dear...I have had some crap...

Fiat Strada
Vauxhall Nova SR
Alfa Romeo Giulietta
Audi 100
Ford Sierra 2.0s
TR7 convertible
Fiat Uno
Ford Fiesta XR2
Ford Escort Ghia
Peugeot 205 GTI 1.9
Peugeot 306 DTurbo
Vauxhall Vectra
Alfa 147
Jeep Cherokee 4.7 V8
Smart Four Four
Ford Escort Ghia
Merc SLK
Merc ML
Audi A6
Audi TT
Ford Kuga


----------



## CallawayKid (Nov 4, 2011)

Robobum said:



			Oh dear...I have had some crap...

Fiat Strada
Vauxhall Nova SR
Alfa Romeo Giulietta
Audi 100
Ford Sierra 2.0s
TR7 convertible
Fiat Uno
Ford Fiesta XR2
Ford Escort Ghia
Peugeot 205 GTI 1.9
Peugeot 306 DTurbo
Vauxhall Vectra
Alfa 147
Jeep Cherokee 4.7 V8
Smart Four Four
Ford Escort Ghia
Merc SLK
Merc ML
Audi A6
Audi TT
Ford Kuga
		
Click to expand...

A true petrol head...not only an Alfa but a TR7!!!
Bet your toolbox got used a lot!

CK


----------



## Robobum (Nov 4, 2011)

CallawayKid said:



			A true petrol head...not only an Alfa but a TR7!!!
Bet your toolbox got used a lot!

CK 

Click to expand...

No, but I was on first name terms with the AA relay guys!!!!


----------



## grumpyjock (Nov 4, 2011)

Not had as many cars as girlfriends and can name all.
1971 Mini 850cc blue lost to the land of rust, sold for double the price i paid Â£20. Was still running in 1982.
1975 1275cc Mini cooper yellow sold when the navy called
1985 1000cc mini blue the original type when it filled with water we had to avoid the waves.
1987 Opel kadett 1200cc was crap at starting part ex for the next model
1989 Astra 1600cc green sold for peanuts at the end as beyond repair 180000 on the clock
1986 Saxo 1.1l new car paid from the overtime cash written of by a rouge driver.
2001 Metro 1.0l red the worst car ever. in  the end it had 4 keys due to the breakins.
2001 Peugeot 106 1.1l sold for a song and its still going strong see it every day.
2005 Citreon C3 1.4l big and bulky but needed at the time, will go next year for a cheaper model.
had a few but I would go for a single seater like in the old days.


----------



## timchump (Nov 4, 2011)

vauxhall nova
mg metro
mk1 golf gti
renault 5 turbo 
citreon ax gt
vectra
impreza 2000 turbo
mondeo
vectra
evo 8


bit of a boy racer


----------



## triple_bogey (Nov 4, 2011)

1998 Vauxhall Corsa Vegas Edition 1.2- Reliable right up until gearbox demolished itself when picking up the next car 
2002 Honda Civic Type-R EP3- Best engine and gearbox under Â£40k
2004 Mitsub Evolution 6.5 TME- Phenomenal car.
2006 Honda Integra Type-R DC5- Same as Civic but even better engine and chassis.
2011 Merc SLK55 AMG- Comfy grand tourer. Massive torque.

Future??? it WILL be a Nissan....................?


----------



## User 105 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Mk II Vauxhall Cavalier 1.6* - My old mans old company car.
*Mk II Vauxhall Astra GTE 1.8* - Loved this car. Jet Black, Knight rider Dash. Looked gorgeous but a pain to keep clean.
*MG Montego Turbo* - Caught Fire after 3 Weeks  - Torque steer in a straight line was mental. real fight to keep it on the road.
*Ford Fiesta XR2* (Stage 2 Head, twin DCNF Carbs, Fast Road Cam and JanSpeed Exhaust) - Small, stuck to the road and insanely fast (and loud)
*Mk II Vauxhall Astra GTE 16v* - Quick in a straight line but under-steered insanely in the wet. Knight rider Dash.
*Peugeot 306 GTI-6* - Quick and great round the corners. But the interior would fall to bits if you sneezed.
*BMW Z3 2.8* - Import from Belgium and saved about Â£8k. Quick and loved the retro styling.
*BMW M3 Convertible* - Wish I never sold this . Absolute rocket ship. 
*Audi A4 2.0 TFSI Quattro* S-Line S-Tronic (Current Ride) Nice but boring to drive.
So I'm just about to by a *Porsche 911 996 C4S* as a second car for fun at the weekend 

I'm a bit of a petrol-head. I like my cars


----------



## lee_leggett (Nov 4, 2011)

Ford Escort RS Turbo (S1)
Renault 5 GT Turbo
Vauxhall Corse GSI
Ford Escort RS Turbo (S2)
Mrk 5 Ford Escort RS 2000
Vauxhall Calibra 4x4 Turbo
Vauxhall Vectra V6 
Mitsubishi GTO Twin Turbo
Rover 220 Turbo (targa)
Vauxhall Astra GTE Convertible (Turbo)
Ford Sierra Saphire 4x4 RS Cosworth
Vauxhall Vectra V6 SRI estate
Vauxhall Zafira 
Vauxhall Vectra Estate 2.5 (diesel)
Alfa Romeo 156 2.0 TS
Grand Jeep Cherokee 4.0 (petorl)
Alfa Romeo 156 Estate 2.0 TS
Vauxhall Vectra V6 SRI 2.6 Estate
BMW 318ti compact Sport (RIP)
Citron Picasso

Well thats my list...


----------



## Piece (Nov 4, 2011)

My list:

Morris Marina
Ford Fiesta first edition
Ford Fiesta 1.1
BMW 3 series
Subaru Impreza Uk
Subaru Impreza STi import remapped
Audi A4 1.9 TDi 130 remapped...still got it!
VW Polo 1.0
BMW 330d touring remapped
BMW 535d touring remapped
Nissan QashQai 1.5d...current.


----------



## Hobbit (Nov 5, 2011)

Volkswagen Beetle - the 6volt version where it actually got darker when you put the lights on
Dolomite Sprint - reversed thro a fence at high speed, after a couple of 360*s.
Mini 1000 - front end collapsed when landing after a Dukes of Hazard leap.
Mini 1000 - swapped for an Avenger.
Avenger - valves met pistons
Reanult 18 - swapped for a family pack of Kitkats
Maestro - p/x for a Cavalier
Cavalier - p/x for an Astra... included in the sale was a clutch that disintegrated a week after I bought it.
Astra - p/x for a Rover 214
Rover 214 - p/x for a Clio
Clio - Xantia
Xantia - Peugeot 405
A4 - A4
A4 - A4
A4 - A6
A6 - A3
A3 - A6


----------



## SS2 (Nov 5, 2011)

Citroen AX GT (2 years)
Toyota Camry v6 (7 years)
Honda Prelude VTi (2 years)
Audi A6 Quattro 3.0 (8 years and counting, best of the bunch by a country mile)


----------



## RGDave (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh, while I'm just pondering all this car info, I'd like to take the opportunity to have a rant about the worst car I ever owned (well, my missus owned it actually).

Volkswagen Golf mark 2. 1988 (?)

The slowest, heaviest, least enjoyable, most unreliable, ugliest, CRAP-EST car ever.

It was stolen by joy riders in Reading and I have to say the world was a better place from that day on.

Pity really, VW make some nice cars and I'll never get to drive one. I'm traumatised....STILL......


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 5, 2011)

Mrs mogs metro got stolen on christmas day. Sadly, we got it back.


----------



## Spoff (Nov 7, 2011)

H reg Rover Metro 1.1S - 10 years old when I got it.
51 plate Rover 25 1.4
53 plate MG ZR 1.4
55 plate Rover 75 1.8T 
06 plate Citroen Xsara Picasso 1.6
11 plate Fiat 500 (second car, taken by the wife when we seperated)
58 plate Ford Fiesta Zetec 1.3 diesel


----------



## gjbike (Nov 7, 2011)

Here goes only been driving 37 years
Triumph Herald
Ford Capri 1600GT
Ford Cortina1600 XL
Ford Capri 1600 XL
Ford Granada 2000L
Ford Escort 1600 XL
Ford Granada 2000L
Astra 1600
Polo Fox
Ford Sierra 2000GXL
Ford Cargo 913 7.5 ton Horse Box
BMW 316 SE
BMW 316 SE Compact 
BMW 318 CI SE (HID car)
X3 but will be changing for a 525D MSPORT this week


----------



## mattcross1977 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Hands down my Interlagos M3 Vert*

Just traded her back in June and swapped it for a lovely 123D M Sport Convertible but it does not even come close!

The MPG was just getting out of hand doing 20,000 miles a year.

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll222/Daytonaboy1977/IMG_2273.jpg
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll222/Daytonaboy1977/IMG_2272.jpg
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll222/Daytonaboy1977/IMG_2277.jpg
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll222/Daytonaboy1977/IMG_2276.jpg

Here are some pics of my Space grey coupe too before and after the theft of it!

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll222/Daytonaboy1977/m3006-1.jpg
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll222/Daytonaboy1977/m3003.jpg
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll222/Daytonaboy1977/m3005.jpg
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll222/Daytonaboy1977/m3004-1.jpg

After

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll222/Daytonaboy1977/SNV83261.jpg
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll222/Daytonaboy1977/SNV83262.jpg
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll222/Daytonaboy1977/SNV83275.jpg

Actual cars I have owned if I can remeber goes as follows

Nissan Micra
Ford XR3i
Ford Orion Ghia SI
Renault Scenic (Kids arrived!)
Jaguar X Type 2.0D Sport
BMW Z4 2.0 M Sport
BMW 318I M SPort Convertible
BMW M3 Coupe in Pheonix Yellow
BMW X5 3.0D
BMW 318 M Sport Saloon
BMW M3 Coupe New Shape - stolen and recovered!!
BMW X5 3.0D New Shape
BMW M3 Cabriolet New Shape
BMW 123D M Sport COnvertible

It seems excessive but I do loads of business miles and I get allowances from work so  I tend to change my car evry 12 - 18 months, and yes I have been slightly brand loyal! Time for a change next time.


----------



## wull (Nov 8, 2011)

i much prefer my bikes but at the moment i have none after crashing my bike at knockhill last year.

cars owned since passing my test in 2006

vauxhall nova
vauxhall corsa
fiat punto(still got)
volkswagen polo
volkswagen polo number 2
vauxhall combo van
peugeot 106
peugeot 106 number 2(still got)
volvo s40
citreon saxo vtr

bikes i've had since 2007

hyosung gt125r
honda cbx 550
honda vfr400 nc30
honda cbr400 nc23
kawasaki zx9r 1998 c


----------



## SwingSlow (Nov 8, 2011)

A long list:

Ford Anglia van in midnight blue - bought by my dad for Â£20 and given to me with a Haynes manual because I'd "never be able to afford to have a garage service on a student grant so you may as well find out how it works." Stripped down & rebuilt over the summer to get it through the MOT. Seats replaced with ones from a Fiat 127 sport, interior redone with dark blue buttoned fabric and full carpets, some random new dials fitted on a pod on the dashboard (including a vacuum gauge(?)) and an arm-rest custom made from mahogany veneered ply to hold the cassette deck. Did sterling service for 3 years at Durham - sold it in exchange for an electric drill with 130,000 miles on the clock (the car, not the drill)

Rover 2000 in white - with the strip speedo and a steering wheel the size of a dustbin lid. Amazing suspension - really floated over the bumps, rolled like a dinghy in a force 7 on corners, but never let go. Great for motorways as people got out of the way when they saw a white Rover coming up behind them - must I have thought I had some official traffic role.

Ford Cortina Mk4 2.0GL in silver. Ex reps car; OK but not spectacular.

Ford Fiesta 1.1S in red/orange. (1st ever new car - coincided with marriage) Very shouty, but not terribly fast.

Ford Escort 1.6 Ghia in blue: not shouty, but much quicker. Drove like a very refined go-kart.

Volvo 240GL in midnight blue: first company car - sounded like a aircraft starting up; most comfortable seats; very safe as can attest after a plonker drive into the side of the car.

Ford Granada Ghia in silver: like driving from your front room. Cavernous boot as was the hatchback version.

Rover 800 Vitesse in British Racing Green: went like a rocket and through front tyres like they were going out of fashion.

Nissan Patrol 4.2 diesel: an antidote to the Rover. Last of the old square Patrols. Had every conceivable extra on it as standard to compensate for the ageing design. Only lacked the machine gun turret that it was clearly meant to have. More like driving a motor torpedo boat than a car; great visibility, much needed to plan any overtaking manoeuvres. A couple of work colleagues had them (lived in North Yorks at the time) - looked like the UN going out on recce if we drove together.

Nissan Terrano in Red: a more civilised drive, but not much character. Very bouncy ride. Big boot to carry the stuff you need to when you have baby twins.

Nissan Patrol, new version in Blue and silver two-tone: surprisingly smooth, great motorway vehicle and off-roader. Built like a house, which was just as well as a white van man hit it at 50 mph and sent me through a dry stone wall. Bent the car, but I walked off.

Mercedes E class 240 estate petrol in silver: great car, drove itself, cavernous boot with dicky seats for the girls to sit in; wrong engine.

Mercedes E Class 320CDI estate: great car, perfect engine. Greatly missed.

Mercedes GL 320 CDI 4 x 4: very comfortable, good to drive, amazing views above the traffic, refined, huge until you see it in America when it looks bijou in comparison to their SUVs, tows the horsebox (the reason for the change) two up with no problem. Running costs not for the faint hearted.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ford Escort Mk 2 1.3 Giha
Ford Escort XR3
Audi 100 2.2 5 cylinder
Ford Cortina Mk 4 1600 estate
Ford Fiesta 1.1
Austin Maxi (Why)
Austin Allegro (Worst car ever made)
Ford Sierra 1600 (could have got there faster if I had walked)
Ford Escort Mk 4 Deisel (Hideous creation that made you deaf)
Mini (20 years old and full of holes, with over 100,000 miles on the clock but could get 60 mpg out of it)
Another Mini (Got rid after 6 months as it was crippling my back)
Vauxhall Cavalier 2.0 SRI (FAF but died on the drive after going round the clock twice)
Vauxhall Astra 16 v (boring but gets me to the golf course)


----------



## Gazboy (Nov 19, 2011)

1983 Fiat Uno. Bought it off a girl racer who had spent more on the stereo system than I earned that year. 
1993 Renault Clio 1.4RT - lovely to drive, but an unreliable moneypit.
1994 Peugoet 306 DTurbo - a gem. Killed by half a housebrick through the radiator on the motorway.
1993 Escort XR3I - in white with red piping! I have no idea why a grands worth of rusty Ford caused so much interest (the wrong kind).
1992 Toyota MR2 Turbo - mental, utterly mental. I absolutely loved this car.
1993 Toyota Supra twin turbo - If Buzz Lightyear had a car it would have been this.
2004 Hyunday Getz - replaced the Pug 306 daily hack.
1988 Porsche 944 Turbo - this thing chewed through money like an RBS banker, only kept it 6 months.
2000 Golf GTI - dreadful, woeful, inexcusable piece of sh.. hateful car with no good qualities.
1998 BMW 318iS - nice to drive but fragile.
2004 Toyota Celica 190 TSport - wonderful, still have it.
2002 Honda S2000 - couldn't go back to a tin top now, perfect.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 19, 2011)

1983 Fiesta 1.1 (I thik) - crap - probably started out as 2 cars and the worst respray going - 18 and naive!
1989 Corsa 1.4 - good car - surprisingly nippy with 5-speed box
1995 Astra 1.8 SRI - medical rep on the road - all I remember was in 35 degree heat being caled from other reps while stuck solid on M25 telling how cool they were in their air-conditioned cars! Company car but would never not have air con after this!
1995 Cavalier 2 litre CD - not bad
1998 Omega 3 litre Elite - laxy but very comfy
1995 BMW M5 3.8 Nurbergring special (13 out of 50) - awesome - regret selling
2004 Ford CMAX 2 litre diesel - great to drive and very quick for 136 bhp. Not brilliant build quality
2004 BMW 330 Diesel auto - remapped to 260 bhp - what a car - wish Ihadn't sold it, would still be happy to own it
2004 BMW X5 3 litre diesel - great car but more than needed in all honesty
2005 Toyota Avensis 2.2 diesel estate - boring - but grew to respect it - very lacking in torque.
2008 BMW 325 Diesel manuel - remapped to 290 bhp - fantastic - a tie between this and the E46 330D and M5 as the best car I have had! Can't beat BMW for driving fun - although not owned a Porshe!!


----------



## connor (Nov 19, 2011)

1991 1.0 ford fiesta mk3
1999 saxo vtr (wrote off)
1997saxo vtr (wrote off) yes another 1
1999peugeot 106 quiksilver
1995fiat punto 1.4 turbo
1998alfa romeo gtv 2.0
2006 subaru impreza wrx 2.5 turbo

want a new one lookin at a m3 but as gettin married next year and we are buying are house mrs isnt keen on me spending money at the moment


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Nov 20, 2011)

Datsun 120Y Coupe
Ford Escort XR3i
Fiat Uno 55S
Ford Escort 1.6 Ghia
Citroen ZX 19i Volcane
VW Golf Mk4 GTi
VW Golf Mk4 V6 4Motion
Audi A4 2.5Tdi Avant
Land Rover Discovery 2 TD5 ES
Land Rover Discovery 3 TDV6 HSE
Mazda 6 2.2TD Sport Estate


----------



## golfcitydweller (Nov 20, 2011)

murph     i had a similar mini and had to were wellies when it rained !!  and the `a` panel on the driver`s side was goosed and had to climb in passenger side or du a dukes of hazard entry ...happy days eh ...also had a mk1 escort and it was bad with rust so i rubbed it down and gave it a paint job  ........i painted it with dulux gloss....with a 2" brush and it took me 2 nites ....class


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 20, 2011)

Happy days though.


----------

